# Any disabled/wheelchair user weight lifters out there



## deo (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, 
I started weightlifting one year ago after I began treatment for Adrenomyeloneuropathy. The condition destroys your adrenal glands so I now take hydrocortisone to replace the steriod the body normally produces. I started bench press at 20 kg and now am up to 60 kg and bicep curl from 5 kg to 15 kg. I am interested in any routines which can help a guy who can walk a little and who has stubborn lovehandles. Feel free to email.
Deo


----------



## goandykid (Jan 9, 2007)

Weclome to IM, best of luck w/ your goals. Stick to it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't have the knowledge to help you with your routine, but it sounds like you're already doing pretty damn good. 

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome deo!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2007)

deo welcome to IM!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Deo what kind of access do you have to upper body cardio machines?


----------

